# Xmass ham 12



## wittdog (Dec 15, 2012)

It's that time of year again. 
Ham has been in since Friday night should be ready Sunday afternoon.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 15, 2012)

I'll trade you my "Water Added" (and no telling what else) for your great lookin' ham Dave  I'm always envious of your talents and the resulting smoked meats.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 15, 2012)

Buzz thanks for the offer but ill pass. I like my ham to taste like ham.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 15, 2012)

Looking great Sir. I'm jealous too.


----------



## Griff (Dec 15, 2012)

Good on ya, Dave.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh yeah! Great job.......Again Dave!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 15, 2012)

Getting some nice color. Oh yeah added a corned beef to the mix


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm going to have to try this some day.  You have inspired me.  Now all I need is the "guts" to try it.

BOB


----------



## wittdog (Dec 16, 2012)

Hams done.  Gonna be a long week waiting to unwrap this for Christmas.


----------



## Max1 (Dec 16, 2012)

LOL it's your fault for smoking it so early!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Dec 16, 2012)

wittdog said:


> View attachment 4213
> Hams done. Gonna be a long week waiting to unwrap this for Christmas.


???

Can't ya do a little "_Quality Control"_ tasting??

_BOB_


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey Witt you ever do any mail order bizness on the legs in question? I might could find a little unused pixles on the Onyx Visor card. Now shipping is a pain but good thing is hams dont ruin too easy cause they are ham. Like my Mama say about bacon one time..Bacon dont ruin that is why they make bacon out of it. UPS Ground will work. Do the math and holler back. I would hate to have to deal with one of your competitors..wink wink.


----------



## john pen (Dec 17, 2012)

Sarge, Im figurin' I could pick it up at Witt's and have to you within 24 hours for around $300. plus beer... Let me know.. Ill be warming up my truck.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the S&H offer. Can a person think it over for a while? Too bad we dont have some kinda barter room. A fella with ham could say..I will take 5 qts of grannys plum jelly for the ham. I seen this in an old civil war movie.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 20, 2012)

BW no need to worry I don't think JP could find his way here.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow..second best news I heard all day..lol.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 23, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Wow..second best news I heard all day..lol.



Even better news for Dave!


----------



## Griff (Dec 24, 2012)

Test to see if really locked.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 24, 2012)

I want to test the ham.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Griff (Dec 25, 2012)

Now that is a good looking ham.


----------



## john pen (Dec 25, 2012)

Ham looks good... Why was this thread closed ?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 25, 2012)

Nobody knows.


----------



## Frank h (Dec 26, 2012)

wittdog said:


> It's that time of year again. View attachment 4210
> Ham has been in since Friday night should be ready Sunday afternoon.



I guess I'm a little unclear what this is all about ...is there fire involved here? What is the mechanism? I can intuit that part one is curing and part 2 is smoking , but I don't see what is at work...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm guessing the thread got locked because he didn't share!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 26, 2012)

Hambone look at the wooden smokehouse sticky at the front of the sausage section. The hams were smoked in that.


----------



## Frank h (Dec 26, 2012)

Will do


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Beautiful! Simply beautiful! 
Thanks Dave for keeping this section alive!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry to say...somebody went way past the Close on this deal. I do not even like ham anymore. I have been having some vivid nightmares thinking of JP making deliveries from the the Frozen North etc. After terrorizing Witt Dawg and dinking up all his Gin etc. It can be unsettling.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jan 2, 2013)

john pen said:


> Ham looks good... Why was this thread closed ?


 Probably because he didn't have one of those damned security tokens that this forum demands every now and then.  Or maybe Wittdog has too many of them?

BOB
Or maybe Nick's right?


----------

